# Marking dark wood for dovetails.



## xy mosian (4 Jun 2014)

Hi all,
I have some American Black Walnut to make into a box, I think. I can see a problem in marking it out for cutting dovetails etc. I don't mind working to scribed lines, but prefer to reinforce them with pencil for ease of seeing. I can't see this happening easily on ABW. The coloured pencils I have, white, yellow etc., are thick and probably too soft for a crisp line. Have any of you a good tip for me?
xy


----------



## Glynne (4 Jun 2014)

Mark the line with your thick pencil first and then scribe a line with your knife so as you have a thin dark line within your white / coloured line.


----------



## DannyEssex (4 Jun 2014)

Just an idea but could you use chalk? Mark out with a knife and then use chalk?


----------



## xy mosian (4 Jun 2014)

Thank you gentlemen, both good ideas. When I get around to the box, I'll give them a shot.
xy


----------



## AndyT (4 Jun 2014)

Another option is to follow Derek Cohen's idea - as posted on here and shown on his website. Put blue masking tape on the dark wood, cut through it, peel away part up to the cut, and use the wood/tape line as your reference.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Jun 2014)

AndyT":31z9tnt5 said:


> Another option is to follow Derek Cohen's idea - as posted on here and shown on his website. Put blue masking tape on the dark wood, cut through it, peel away part up to the cut, and use the wood/tape line as your reference.



+1

Neil


----------



## xy mosian (5 Jun 2014)

Andy, Neil, 
You have refreshed my memory. I knew that somewhere I had read of a brilliant solution, but then sometimes I dream that there is a brilliant solution. My apologies to Derek for forgetting this, and gratitude for posting it. 
Thanks to the two of you for reminding me.
Now is there a particular shade of blue to use? Or do you think yellow will do? :lol: 
xy


----------



## JakeS (6 Jun 2014)

xy mosian":27dgpfb5 said:


> Now is there a particular shade of blue to use? Or do you think yellow will do? :lol:



I could be wrong, but I suspect the suggestion was simply to use blue painter's tape rather than just the default yellow masking tape because the painter's stuff (which is generally blue, but I'm sure I've also seen something similar in green) actually sticks well, while the cheap yellow stuff barely sticks to anything, will move away from your cut line if you breathe on it and falls off while you're not looking!


----------



## xy mosian (6 Jun 2014)

Hi Jake,
I had missed the 'masking' bit of masking tape and was thinking pvc tape. Mind the snag you mentioned applies to pvc tape as well. There are different grades of masking tape around, I seem to remember that dear old Wickes had at least three. These were graded by time, 24 hr, 2 day etc.. I am not sure just what that refers to. 
Now I was not aware that masking tape also came in blue, you learn something everyday. 
I will attempt to track down Derek's original post, although come to think of it Alf has mentioned blue tape on her blog. I have a professional painter/decorator in my circle of friends, he may be a source of information or even tape.
Thanks,
xy


----------



## xy mosian (6 Jun 2014)

A bit of research later.

Here is a link to Derek's post, with subsequent discussion.
marking-dovetails-with-a-difference-t55246.html

Here is a link to Derek's description of using Blue masking tape.
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/ ... arrah.html

xy


----------



## johnwc812 (8 Jun 2014)

Hi 
Another simple "chalk" method is to rub the surface of dark woods with a stick of blackboard chalk,
brush off the excess, and scribe in the usual way. The scribe lines will show dark against light, (especially on end grain)
Cheers John


----------



## xy mosian (8 Jun 2014)

Hi John, 
Another good idea. It looks as if I should experiment a bit when I get around to the job. Perhaps I'll start with chalk and see how it goes with blue masking tape in reserve.

xy


----------

